# Thats the pits



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

I just found out today that the tour of Walla Walla was cancelled. I kind of enjoyed watching it last year. Was looking forward to it this year. I guess there are several races being cancelled. To bad. I am no racer, not even going to try to lie about it but I know several who are and this bites.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Due to lack of interest it seems...

Tour of Walla Walla Stage Race ? April 21-22-23, 2017 ? Washington's Premier Stage Race ? Presented by Columbia REA


----------

